
The two types of people who cause the biggest grief in open source - gthank
http://sayspy.blogspot.com/2010/07/two-types-of-people-who-cause-biggest.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Although this submission was first, a later submission has got the comments
(all 2 so far):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1482950>

TANJ

